# Mix de soirée itunes



## punky18 (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec itunes dans le mix de soirée, en effet j'ai beau modifier tout les paramètres pour le mix de soirée, il m'affiche toujours 5 titres en répétition. Aidez moi svp !


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'il y a 5 titres identiques dans le mix de soirée?

Est-ce que tu demandes de créer ce mix sur une liste de lecture (comme Source) comportant suffisamment de titres disponibles?


----------



## punky18 (27 Septembre 2008)

oui il y a 5 titres identiques, et je selectionne le dossier Musique où il y a 1098 morceaux donc je comprends pas d'où vient le problème


----------



## punky18 (27 Septembre 2008)

j'ai réussi à enlever tout les titres se trouvant dans mix de soirée mais maintenant lorsque je selectionne un dossier pour le mettre en mix de soirée, ce message s'affiche : la liste de lecture "musique" ne contient aucun morceau pouvant etre écouté en mix de soirée.
De plus, j'ai voulu refaire mon cover flow sauf que les anciennes pochettes qui étaient dans le cover flow sont restées et je ne sais pas comment les enlever?
Voilà 2 problème à résoudre, j'espère qu'ils le seront dans peu de temps ^^


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2008)

tu as vérifié ta liste de lecture musique? Combien de titre comporte-t-elle?


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2008)

Comment est-ce que tu t'y prend pour "refaire ton coverflow"???

Est-ce que tu as ajouté des nouvelles pochettes à chacun des titresq de ta bibliothèque?

Est-ce que cette nouvelle pochette a bien remplacé l'ancienne? Ou est-ce qu'elle s'est juste ajoutée sans enlever l'autre?

Pour vérifier, sélectionne un titre, fais cmd-I dessus et regarde l'onglet illustration pour vérifier qu'il n'y a bien qu'une seule pochette et que c'est la bonne...


----------



## punky18 (28 Septembre 2008)

oui j'ai vérifié la liste de lecture musique et elle en 1105 titres
pour le cover flow enfaite, par exemple j'ai une liste de lecture "divers" et quand je la mettait en coverflow il y avait plusieurs fois la mm pochette mais avec un nom d'artiste différent donc j'ai trouvé comment faire pour qu'il n'y en ai qu'une mais dans le coverflow de la bibliotheque j'en ai tjs plusieurs exemplaires de chaque..c'est pas bien clair faudrait y voir pour mieux comprendre


----------



## punky18 (28 Septembre 2008)

euh pour le cover flow c'est tout normal dans la bibliotheque alors qu'il y a 2minutes il y avait une multitute de pochette identiques...jcomprend pas mais bon tant mieux! il reste plus que le probleme du mix de soirée

aa nan c'était pas de la magie de la part d'itunes! ^^ en faite, lorsque je classe mes titres par artiste ou nom et bien le cover flow n'est pas fait correctement, mais ! lorsque je les classe par albums bah c'est tout comme il faut !!! youpi !! 

bon en faite c'est tout comme il faut dans itunes mais par sur l'ipod..comment classer ses titres par albums sur l'ipod ?

PROBLEME RESOLU pour le mix de soirée! (au cas où sa arriverait à qql d'autre..) en faite dans la bibliotheque il faut cocher tout les titres que l'on veut dans le mix de soirée et voilà !!


----------

